# I'm Back!!!



## agent A (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey peeps, I'm back!!! And it feels better than ever. I hope you enjoyed time where I wasn't here, I was on a cruise, but I'm back!!! Hey, is there anyone else here from CT?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 26, 2009)

agent A said:


> Hey peeps, I'm back!!! And it feels better than ever. I hope you enjoyed time where I wasn't here, I was on a cruise, but I'm back!!! Hey, is there anyone else here from CT?


Ah, yes, and not even a pro forma (cf) apology after being suspend for using other people's pix. Save your pocket money, Alex; another cruise might be in yr near future.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome back. I hope your time away served you well. You should listen to Phil, he's trying to help.


----------



## Rick (Jul 26, 2009)

Hope you had a good "cruise".


----------



## Opivy (Jul 26, 2009)

you guys make me smile


----------



## superfreak (Jul 27, 2009)

....We were all here when you were suspended dude........ our memories are not that short, lol


----------



## agent A (Jul 27, 2009)

well if being suspended teaches me a lesson, so be it. And I seriuosly was on vacation.


----------



## superfreak (Jul 27, 2009)

I want to go on a cruise....  its so cold here....when will the sun come back??  !


----------



## revmdn (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry to sound so uneducated, but I always imagine Australia being warm or hot. Where does it get cold?


----------



## agent A (Jul 27, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Sorry to sound so uneducated, but I always imagine Australia being warm or hot. Where does it get cold?


Australia is a way away from the equator.


----------



## superfreak (Jul 27, 2009)

It gets quite cold in winter. and we have a few mountains (few being the operative word....and theyre really more like hills....) so we get some snow sometimes.

Agent A is right though...Australia is quite a wide place - the top half (Queensland and the like - you know Surfer's Paradise, Gold Coast, Great Barrier Reef...) is quite warm (i imagine) but down in Sydney and all the places south of us gets freezing, especially at night!


----------



## agent A (Jul 27, 2009)

superfreak said:


> Agent A is right though


Yes!! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Jul 27, 2009)

superfreak said:


> It gets quite cold in winter. and we have a few mountains (few being the operative word....and theyre really more like hills....) so we get some snow sometimes.Agent A is right though...Australia is quite a wide place - the top half (Queensland and the like - you know Surfer's Paradise, Gold Coast, Great Barrier Reef...) is quite warm (i imagine) but down in Sydney and all the places south of us gets freezing, especially at night!


I dated a girl from New Zealand once. I want to visit both places someday. You're cold and I am sweating like made in this humdity.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 27, 2009)

Rick said:


> I dated a girl from New Zealand once. I want to visit both places someday. You're cold and I am sweating like made in this humdity.


That's funny, I dated a girl from Australia.


----------



## superfreak (Jul 27, 2009)

NZ is awesome. but also too cold. much more interesting to visit tho.


----------

